# MCNISH Questions - daily drivers?



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

Hello Allan,

I always wonder about the daily drivers of professional racing drivers. 

Can you list a couple or several of the daily driver cars that you had in the past? Do you choose sporty cars or more relaxed cars for daily commute? Do you sometimes get competitive while on public roads? Is it difficult to mentally separate yourself between a racing condition and the daily drive condition - other than not wearing a helmet? 

Thanks,
Andre Smirnov


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

2fastdre said:


> Hello Allan,
> 
> I always wonder about the daily drivers of professional racing drivers.
> 
> ...


Hi Andre

I have an RS5, I tend to go for a sporty car, partly because of the fact I am still a racing driver at heart and like pure performance, ad partly because i have a nice range of Audi's to choose from. I also don't do so many miles each year, mainly due to my travelling, but I enjoy a trip back to Ingolstadt, which is about 600 miles, and with some nice roads through Italy, Austria and Germany.

Allan


----------

